# The Lost Christmas Eve



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Trans-Siberian Orchestra
The Lost Christmas Eve

Release Date October 12, 2004
Duration01:14:30
Genre
Pop/Rock
Holiday
Styles
Christmas
Holidays
Prog-Rock
Recording Location
Soundtracks Recording Studio, New York, NY

3.5


----------

